
New Inkscape 0.92 breaks your previous works done with Inkscape - btschaegg
http://www.peppercarrot.com/en/article396/new-inkscape-0-92-breaks-your-previous-works-done-with-inkscape
======
btschaegg
It's a bit ranty (Devoy seems very frustrated - which I can understand 100%),
but it's certainly also good to be informed about this kind of thing.

An interesting point here is the idea that he as a user/FOSS-proponent could
be "blamed" for the symptoms of a bug. I'm not sure, how far that could go,
but it puts a new perspective on the issue.

Does anyone have insights on how projects best deal with similar issues?

------
zzzcpan
Don't they use regression testing? How hard could it be to render a bunch of
images and compare them to the ones from previous version. I'm still on 0.91
though.

